# Cutting Brass Threaded Tube?



## anc001 (29/9/08)

I just put a tap in my 10L Aluminium pot, thanks to goatherder's tutorial.

I'm wondering how hard it would be to cut the threaded brass tube in half without messing up the thread, (ie still being able to screw taps, backnuts etc on each end...?).

any input appreciated.


----------



## razz (29/9/08)

Easy to do, I screwed a brass nut onto the thread where I wanted to make the cut and then used the hacksaw. It makes a nice straight cut, just file the edge of the thread to get rid of any burrs.


----------



## gibbocore (29/9/08)

yeah very easy, i recently did it with a grider, one length became 4 lengths in about 30 seconds.

Hacksaw would probably be more suitable though and safer.


----------



## anc001 (29/9/08)

thanks chaps, off to the shed to mount my vice and scare up one of those crappy little blue hacksaw blades, lol.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## domonsura (29/9/08)

put the nut on first, that will allow you to clean the thread end out by winding the nut off afterwards.....


----------



## recharge (29/9/08)

just put a nut on first and when you screw it off it will clean the thread.

Rich

Too slow


----------



## gibbocore (29/9/08)

Ha, that's a great tip. 


One i'd have liked to know earlier...haha


----------



## Malty (29/9/08)

You might find if you leave a backing nut on the thread when you cut it, then tidy the burrs up, then remove the nut. It should recut the thread for you and you'll have no worries to screw anything to it.

Cheer!


----------



## Doogiechap (29/9/08)

gibbocore said:


> yeah very easy, i recently did it with a grider, one length became 4 lengths in about 30 seconds.
> 
> Hacksaw would probably be more suitable though and safer.



Just a heads up with the grinder. Because the brass is so soft it will embed and pack into the grain of your grinding disc instead of wearing it down (as it is supposed to do) and can lead to the possibility of the thing shattering at full speed  .
No old wifes tales here, I know a bloke from work who was given a wider smile due to such a situation .


----------



## gibbocore (29/9/08)

*goes off to buy a new grinder disc*


----------



## anc001 (29/9/08)

done and done, thanks chaps.


----------



## TidalPete (29/9/08)

anc001 said:


> I just put a tap in my 10L Aluminium pot, thanks to goatherder's tutorial.
> 
> I'm wondering how hard it would be to cut the threaded brass tube in half without messing up the thread, (ie still being able to screw taps, backnuts etc on each end...?).
> 
> any input appreciated.




Get a hacksaw, cut square, then file off the burrs. How hard is that?  
Don't want to be unkind but did you really need to waste valuable server space with a thread like this?
It's hardly rocket science.  
So many threads on this forum are really uncalled for.

And whilst I'm here, A combination of *wet *aluminium & brass = corrosion.
TP :beer: (Cranky as usual)


----------



## tourist (29/9/08)

TidalPete said:


> Get a hacksaw, cut square, then file off the burrs. How hard is that?
> Don't want to be unkind but did you really need to waste valuable server space with a thread like this?
> It's hardly rocket science.
> So many threads on this forum are really uncalled for.
> ...


I have read this thread with interest, as I would like to shorten a couple of threaded tubes and thought it was too much trouble - not anymore. Maybe we should just fcuk the kit-and-kilo threads off, eh? Thanks for your valuable input, bloke.

Tourist


----------



## PostModern (29/9/08)

I think cranky Pete has forgotten that not all of us work our entire lives with metal and handtools and suchnot. Looking forward to TP asking for some computer help


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/9/08)

PostModern said:


> I think cranky Pete has forgotten that not all of us work our entire lives with metal and handtools



For a lot of us I think the term "handtool" varies a lot. h34r: 

Pete's statement has relevance. I wouldn't know a hacksaw from a steak knife yet I've managed to cut several pipe threads without starting "computer" threads.

Cut the thread roughly square with a hacksaw and use it. Yep it's that easy.  

Warren -


----------



## PostModern (29/9/08)

I'm not a tooltard myself, I have cut smaller threads doing home renovation and whatnot, so when I came to cut a threaded brass pipe, I knew what to do. But with no prior experience, who would you ask? Your local hardware shop might be an option. anc001, how far is your "local" hardware shop, just out of curiosity?

If not for the arguing and multiple offers of help, this thread would have over with after post 2, but every trady with a bee up his butt has to have a whinge about how the question never needed to be asked. Asking for help and getting it is not what makes AHB full of guff. Ignore a stupid post, it goes away. Make a noise about it, and it just keeps on bobbing up.

EDIT: Closing this thread, coz it's been asked and answered and answered and answered.


----------

